# 928 advice



## the flying bean (Nov 15, 2002)

Greetings members. I wonder if you could enlighten me about the 928 frame. A cycle shop here in GB are offering this frameset at half price (500GBP / about 350USD). This to me sounds quite a bargain for what I take to be a good carbon frame plus forks and headset. The picture of it shows it finished in a sort of whitish colour (ie not the usual woven carbon black finish).

Is this a good frame or is it a cheapo version best avoided? Many thanks in anticipation for your comments about this.
The Flying Bean


----------



## Cogito (Nov 7, 2005)

500 Sterling is $1000 thanks to profligate and unaccountable spending by a 'conservative' administration. 
I think the frameset you describe is the L'una. It is a monocoque carbon frame with white fiberglass overlay. This is a very beautiful frame and looks even better 'in person', especially in sunlight where the pearlescent finish really shines.
It retailed for about $1700 to $1800 and was produced up to last year.
It is about the sweetest riding bike I have ever ridden, I doubt you would be disappointed.
ITM makes a matching white carbon bar and there's a seat post that matches too. I opted for the 928 lugged version which is a bit lighter and stiffer but often wonder if it was the right decision. My girlfriend has the L'una so at least I can look at it!
The decal on the top tube should read: 928W


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

I also have a 928W (L'una) and really like the way it rides. I will also agree with everything that Cogito said in terms of the way the bike looks. The paint job on the frame is something really special when the sun hits it! The only complaint that I have about the bike is the limited number of sizes available. The one that I got is a 58cm (centre to top of seat tube) and it is a touch too large for me. The next smaller size available was a 55cm and that was too small. I almost wish that I would have gotten a 928L simply for a slightly better fit, but overall I cannot complain about the bike considering how much (or little) I paid for it.

Ben


----------

